# Ebro Stausee Riba Roja



## Lausitzerangler (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo an Alle,

wir sind vom 9. Juli bis 16. Juli in Spanien am Ebro Stausee im Welscamp. Da wollte ich mal fragen ob zufällig noch mehr Boardies zur selben Zeit in der Gegend sind? Um mal gemeinsam zu Fischen.

An alle Anderen die Frage, wer war schon mal dort war und wie hat es euch gefallen ? |kopfkrat 

Wir sind eigentlich keine Fans der Bojenmontage, da würde ich doch lieber meine Kunstköder baden. Ich habe zwar schon viele Berichte gelesen aber die waren meist schon älter und wahrscheinlich nicht mehr aktuell. Also wer schon mal dort war folgende Fragen. Wie habt Ihr geangelt ? Mit welchen Ködern ? Was habt Ihr so gefangen ? Gibt es besonder Stellen ? Wie schmeckt eigentlich Wels aus dem Ebro?

P.S. Wir haben nicht vor dort einen 2m Riesen zu killen  #d  aber einen unter 1m wollten wir mal kosten. Sonst wollten wir es mehr auf Zander versuchen.

Mfg Andreas


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ebro Stausee Riba Roja*

Bei der momentanen dürre die da unten herrscht ist es nu gute Frage ob du da überhaupt zum Angeln kommst !!!  ;+
Vielleicht brauchst eher einen Spaten um die Welse dann auch dem trockenen Schlamm zu graben wenn das da so weitergeht ...  #d  :c
würde mich da nochmal ganz genau informieren vorher ......

guck z.B. mal --->>> *hier*


----------



## Lausitzerangler (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ebro Stausee Riba Roja*

Na ganz toll ich glaube nicht das sowas die Versicherung abdeckt


----------



## Lausitzerangler (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ebro Stausee Riba Roja*

|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri Entwarnung !!!! |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 


Ihr braucht euch keine Sorgen zu machen der Ebro Stausee ist so voll wie immer habe gerade angerufen. Die Bilder sind nicht vom Ebro sondern von anderen Stauseen wo auch Kirchen drinstehen sieht halt etwa gleich aus.

Aber da rufen täglich so viele Angler an die sich alle Sorgen machen wegen Ebro. Das die vom Welscamp nur noch am Telefon hängen.

Der Ebro soll auch in bisherigen Hitzewellen nicht anfällig gewesen sein da er von den Pyrenäen gespeist wird.

Gott sei dank dachte schon mein Angelurlaub dieses Jahr wäre futsch.

Hatte auch schon Angst um den Wallerbestand.

Mfg Andreas


----------



## Birger (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ebro Stausee Riba Roja*

Das mit den Kunstköder geht supergut. Gummifische ab 16cm, Blinker (Haken und Sprengringe austauschen!) und Wobbler sind super Köder, dem Wels ist es ziemlich schnuppe, musst du schaun welchen du am liebsten magst. Ich hab mit Wobbler am besten gefangen, schön dicht an der Oberfläche, die knallen da voll rein.
Generell würd ich dir da entweder den Ebro Fluss oder die Nebenflüsse Cinca und Segre empfehlen, im Stausee selber beißen erstens viele Riesen und es ist schwerer, weil man kaum Standplätze sieht. Den Köder einfach zügig durchkurbeln und die Rute gut festhalten! Am vbesten du machst ne Guiding Tour mit, dann kriegste auch ein paar Waller, auch nen kleinen zum mitnehmen. Ob die schmecken? Die kleineren bestimmt, aber so toll ist der Geschmack vom Wels nicht, habs schon probiert. Da würd ich lieber nen Zander auf den Grill legen.


----------



## rob (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ebro Stausee Riba Roja*

wels schmeckt eigentlich sehr gut.wir nehmen,wenn wir welche entnehmen,burschen zwischen 80cm und 120.die anderen dürfen wieder schwimmen.
wichtig ist das du den schwanz ab dem afterloch einfach wegschneidest.den kannst du nicht essen.der rest ist super gut.am besten du filetierst den fisch und ziehst die haut ab.das gelbe fleisch(fett)ist furchtbar das weisse lecker.
lg rob


----------



## Chris7 (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ebro Stausee Riba Roja*

Ähm Rob... heißt das etwa, daß man das Schwanzteil von den Kerlchen nicht essen kann? Gerade der Teil, der bei den meisten Fischen doch am besten ist!? Oder hast Du gemeint, daß man den vorderen Teil lieber nicht probieren sollte?


----------



## Lausitzerangler (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ebro Stausee Riba Roja*

Erst mal Danke an alle. 
An Birger: so wollten wir es auch probieren. 
An Rob: das mit dem Schwanz habe ich auch noch nicht ganz verstanden bei den meisten Fischen ist doch dort das wenigste Fett


----------



## Soxl (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ebro Stausee Riba Roja*

Hoi,

@Chris & Lausitzerangler

Ist beim Wels ein wenig anders, der Schwanzteil ist echt kulinarisch zu vergessen (Fettspeicher!). Ansonsten kann ich mich Rob nur anschliessen --> ausgezeichneter Speisefisch   (Tip: geräuchert ein Hammer)

Gruss, Soxl

PS: Und schockt mich nicht mit solchen Meldungen, unser erster Ebro-Trip ist für Ende August gebucht :g  Das Bild hinter dem obenstehenden Link zeigt aber definitiv nicht den Kirchturm von Fayon....glücklicherweise  |rolleyes


----------



## the doctor (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ebro Stausee Riba Roja*



			
				Chris7 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm Rob... heißt das etwa, daß man das Schwanzteil von den Kerlchen nicht essen kann? Gerade der Teil, der bei den meisten Fischen doch am besten ist!? Oder hast Du gemeint, daß man den vorderen Teil lieber nicht probieren sollte?


 
ne den hinteren Teil....
der Teil ab dem Schwanz ist sehr zäh und fettig.
Das weisse Fleisch in der Bauchgegend ist richtig lecker#6


----------



## Lausitzerangler (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ebro Stausee Riba Roja*

Gut zu wissen das mit dem Schwanzfleisch !!!
 Jetzt sind es nur noch 3 Tage bis es losgeht ich bin ja gespannt was mich am Ebro so erwartet.

Mfg Andreas


----------



## Soxl (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ebro Stausee Riba Roja*

Hoi Andreas  #h 


> wir sind vom 9. Juli bis 16. Juli in Spanien am Ebro Stausee


Hoffe ich bohre nicht in Wunden wenn ich jetzt frage: Wie war's?  #c 

Bin neugierig, da ich in knapp vier Wochen mich auch auf die Reise mache falls nix dazwischen flutscht... Wäre daher über jede aktuelle Info dankbar :m 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Muschelsucher (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ebro Stausee Riba Roja*

Petri !
Habe geört, dass die Fische im Ebro total belastet sind und, dass vom Verzehr strengstens abgeraten wird. Wisst Ihr etwas darüber ? Ich konnte nichts darüber googeln.
Gruß


----------



## Gunnar76 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ebro Stausee Riba Roja*

Hi,

Also war die letzen 4 Jahre an den Ebro Stauseen und muss sagen das das Wasser eine Wasserqualität hat das seines gleichen sucht. Weiter unten richtung Delta kann ich leider nichts sagen aber oben in den Staussen 1a.

Fische kann man one bedenken verzehren. Ich selber habe bis heute jedoch nur Zander und Wels probiert.

Fahre am 03.07.09 wieder zu angel an den Ebro.

Gruß Gunnar


----------

